# 8 ft vs 12ft



## DiSantodrywall&paint

just was wondering if you guys charge extra to hang 12 ft vs 8 ft.


----------



## mudslingr

Sheets or walls ? Walls, yes ! I go up .05¢/ft after 8' high. When it comes to sheets it either square footage or hourly so who cares. Just price it accordingly.


----------



## cdwoodcox

I'm assuming you mean sheet size. No I don't charge more to hang 12's as a matter of fact I would charge more if I had to hang all 8's. 12's are heavier but equal less cutting and less sheets actually being hung. Walls or ceilings.
If you are referring to ceiling height then yes I charge more the higher the ceiling.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

we charge by the board,,,, 8,10,12,,,, makes no diffeance, a board is a board


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Around here 48 sq ft is a board. three 8's = two 12' , three 16'= four 12' and so on.


----------



## DSJOHN

If you charge sft price[8'] =32sft [12] = 48sft the 8' brd will yield $8 @.25 and 12 will yield $12 @.25 so you tell me?


----------



## hanger85

I would think that 12' boards would save work, mud, time, etc. Which at the same cost as 8', would make more money. Even though they are harder to work with, there is still less work. Atlanta drywall contractors could provide information pertaining to pricing. I think it would be interesting what the pricing is across different geographical areas.


----------



## moore

hanger85 said:


> I would think that 12' boards would save work, mud, time, etc. Which at the same cost as 8', would make more money. Even though they are harder to work with, there is still less work. Just my opinion.


16'-20' are REAL nice ..less butts.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

I charge more to hang 8' than I do 12'. More cuts, more waste, etc. Definitely more on the finishing end.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Charge by the square foot, Then it don't matter the sheet size.

I would not want to rock a house with only eights, nor would I want to rock a house with only twelves .

Simple rule of thumb is, (say house is only eight foot high) if it's under 4 feet, stand it up, if it's over 4 feet lay it down

If it's 4-6" you could split a sheet using a 9 foot ................. come back for tomorrow nights class on DWT, someone can explain that one to you:whistling2:


----------



## alltex

Sounds complicated, glad i,m just a taper.


----------



## wnybassman

2buckcanuck said:


> Charge by the square foot, Then it don't matter the sheet size.


Yep, what we've always done.


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Charge by the square foot, Then it don't matter the sheet size.


And the square foot price for hanging only 8 footers is more than the price for 12's. I will not back down on this. Nope. Not today, not tomorrow, not even whatever day comes after tomorrow. Then again I don't believe in absolutes, so there very well could be a situation that might be an exception.....but I DOUBT it :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> And the square foot price for hanging only 8 footers is more than the price for 12's. I will not back down on this. Nope. Not today, not tomorrow, not even whatever day comes after tomorrow. Then again I don't believe in absolutes, so there very well could be a situation that might be an exception.....but I DOUBT it :laughing:


So, lets pretend I'm a large contractor, and I have some work for you slim

I have a large nursing home to do, I have over 100,000 sq ft of hall ways for you to drywall. The walls are wood framed with resilient bar laid horizontally at 2 ft centers. Ceiling height is 8 foot high.

What would you use, 8 foot or 12 foot sheets ????????


----------



## mudslingr

SlimPickins said:


> And the square foot price for hanging only 8 footers is more than the price for 12's. I will not back down on this. Nope. Not today, not tomorrow, not even whatever day comes after tomorrow. Then again I don't believe in absolutes, so there very well could be a situation that might be an exception.....but I DOUBT it :laughing:



So what happens if you take a foot off a 12' ? Do you charge for an 8 ?:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> So, lets pretend I'm a large contractor, and I have some work for you slim
> 
> I have a large nursing home to do, I have over 100,000 sq ft of hall ways for you to drywall. The walls are wood framed with resilient bar laid horizontally at 2 ft centers. Ceiling height is 8 foot high.
> 
> What would you use, 8 foot or 12 foot sheets ????????


Now your talking commercial. Something tells me Slim was talking residential. I think !:blink:

I'm confused. Sq ft is a sq ft isn't it ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Now your talking commercial. Something tells me Slim was talking residential. I think !:blink:
> 
> I'm confused. Sq ft is a sq ft isn't it ?


SSSSShhhh you know the answer

I'm going on the assumption that,,,,,,, He thinks he can gain more ground/coverage with 12 footers:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> SSSSShhhh you know the answer


Oops ! Ya that's got me in trouble a few times. :lol:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> So, lets pretend I'm a large contractor, and I have some work for you slim
> 
> I have a large nursing home to do, I have over 100,000 sq ft of hall ways for you to drywall. The walls are wood framed with resilient bar laid horizontally at 2 ft centers. Ceiling height is 8 foot high.
> 
> What would you use, 8 foot or 12 foot sheets ????????


See, I told you there would be an exception, I just let you do the work of figuring it out.

There are a million scenarios where an 8' sheet is preferable to a 12 ft, but this does not change my initial stance. If I go into a job with walls that are from 8' 1" to whatever long, I want 12 foot sheets on the job. If there aren't any, I charge more to hang the job. I did not say I want _only _12 ft'ers on site.

And mudslinger, I'm gathering you were being a smartass with your question about cutting a foot off a 12 and charging for an 8? If I cut a 12, I charge for a 12. A sq. ft. is a sq. ft, yes, but some sq. ft. cost more than other sq. ft. 

Scenario: You look at a nice sized basement, you count it up, all the walls are 12' long and you're thinking "helloooo gravy train!" The day the job is getting stocked with all those big beautiful 12 ft. sheets the stockers call you and say "ummmm, yeah, we can't get 12's down there" (I'm not saying you'd make this mistake, it's a hypothetical). Are you still happy with your footage price on this job now that you've got 2 butt joints on every wall, and that you're probably going to need more rock than you thought because layout doesn't allow an 8' sheet and a 4' split? All footage is not created equal, right?


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going on the assumption that,,,,,,, He thinks he can gain more ground/coverage with 12 footers:whistling2:


:no:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> See, I told you there would be an exception, I just let you do the work of figuring it out.
> 
> There are a million scenarios where an 8' sheet is preferable to a 12 ft, but this does not change my initial stance. If I go into a job with walls that are from 8' 1" to whatever long, I want 12 foot sheets on the job. If there aren't any, I charge more to hang the job. I did not say I want _only _12 ft'ers on site.
> 
> And mudslinger, I'm gathering you were being a smartass with your question about cutting a foot off a 12 and charging for an 8? If I cut a 12, I charge for a 12. A sq. ft. is a sq. ft, yes, but some sq. ft. cost more than other sq. ft.
> 
> Scenario: You look at a nice sized basement, you count it up, all the walls are 12' long and you're thinking "helloooo gravy train!" The day the job is getting stocked with all those big beautiful 12 ft. sheets the stockers call you and say "ummmm, yeah, we can't get 12's down there" (I'm not saying you'd make this mistake, it's a hypothetical). Are you still happy with your footage price on this job now that you've got 2 butt joints on every wall, and that you're probably going to need more rock than you thought because layout doesn't allow an 8' sheet and a 4' split? All footage is not created equal, right?


Yes

But in your basement situation, I could see the taper crying the blues b/c of all the extra joints and butts. But if the rocker started to cry to me about wanting more to hang it, I think I would be in search of a new rocker.

When I was a rocker full time, and we walked into a house and seen big piles of 12 footers and small piles of 8 footers , we were like $$$$$$$. but when we seen the opposite, while, you grinned and bared it, if you asked for more money from the DWC, you would of got a WTF

And for my scenario of my walls of wood with resilient bar on them, best money you will ever make in your life if you ran stand up 8's. Trust me, I had to do it before:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes
> 
> But in your basement situation, I could see the taper crying the blues b/c of all the extra joints and butts. But if the rocker started to cry to me about wanting more to hang it, I think I would be in search of a new rocker.
> 
> When I was a rocker full time, and we walked into a house and seen big piles of 12 footers and small piles of 8 footers , we were like $$$$$$$. but when we seen the opposite, while, you grinned and bared it, if you asked for more money from the DWC, you would of got a WTF
> 
> And for my scenario of my walls of wood with resilient bar on them, best money you will ever make in your life if you ran stand up 8's. Trust me, I had to do it before:yes:


Well, not only do I ask for more money, I get it. Everyone I work with/for understands that there's more labor involved, and while they may not like it they deal with it. You've got to remember that I am also the finisher on a lot of this stuff too. I don't whine about circumstances, I just get paid :laughing: 

It's funny, my neighbor asked me for a bid to finish his basement, and all along he was acting like it was a done deal and he just wanted a number....I talked to him today and he says he's going to take a couple more bids. At first, I was worried about it, because I knew my number was high, but I think he's going to find that all the other numbers are going to be relatively close. 7 ft lids throughout (that's a lot of waste), double layer on the ceiling with green glue in there, soffits galore, beads out the wazoo, hand texture, and all kinds of whacked out little details that are going to really eat up a guy's time. This is no 8' slam and jam, but I think the guy wants a production cracker-jack price on it. I have no idea why I'm babbling on about this....just on my mind I guess. I don't care if I lose the job (even though it's right across the street ), and it'll sting a little if I see another crew over there.

I believe you about the stand-ups and RC....sounds like a total blaze. I could use some easy money one of these days soon...all my work lately has been ultra-tricky and testing my abilities 9 ways from Sunday. At least it keeps coming in though........:blink:


----------



## alltex

how much per sqare inch to hang a rambler with 96 inch lids?


----------



## mudslingr

SlimPickins said:


> And mudslingr, I'm gathering you were being a smartass with your question about cutting a foot off a 12 and charging for an 8?


You scooped correctly. I knew you would ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

We get all of our board in 20ft lengths. It is only 3/8 thick.


----------



## msd

we just hung a basement monday afternoon 57 8 footers and they were tough to get in. 33 butts all backed by rock splicers.:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

I hung a whopping 15 12' sheets today on a cut up muthahforkerin hack-nasty pile of craptastic-ness. And the good news is....I get to go back and finish it tomorrow. 

yay remodels.


----------



## SlimPickins

alltex said:


> how much per sqare inch to hang a rambler with 96 inch lids?


You mean one of these?


----------



## alltex

SlimPickins said:


> You mean one of these?


How did you know what i ment ? Are you a norweigen?


----------



## moore

My Grandfather [Moore] loved the rambler ..Moved here from Florida in the very one Slim posted . He lived In every other state of the union till he settled here. He owned a few Ramblers ,,Got 300-400 k miles out of each one .. Always used Wolfs head oil.. 

Grandpa started In the drywall trade at 52,,, His son[my dad] taught him.
Just Imagine jumping into this trade at 52.. :blink:

Grandpa also liked his Buick road masters....:yes: OK.. sorry to ramble ,,but that old Rambler brought back some old memories :yes:..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

My dad loved ramblers too, I spent many a mile in the back seat of em.

Cool thing about them old ramblers,,, they had a bench seat up front,, with a handle, that when pulled, layed it down even with the back seat, turning it into a double bed.

Yeah, it was a real favorite of teenage drivers!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

alltex said:


> How did you know what i ment ? Are you a norweigen?


Ya Sure, ya betcha! (no, not really!)



Capt....that folding front seat sounds awesome....but more for middle of the day naps nowadays than hormonally driven fumblings:sleep1:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

I charge per square foot on drywall...but I am on the commercial side. I also figure a job by man hours instead of simply 'footage'. But we don't just hang and finish drywall. We do metal stud framing, sheething (exterior if it is densglass), and acoustical ceilings. 

Drywall from my suppliers is near .21 cents a square foot. So, I charge about $1.13/SF for supply, hang, tape and finish to level 4 below 9' and $1.37 to do the same above 9'.


----------

